# Varadero & Southern Variabilis - Breeding



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a trio of Varadero and a trio of Southern Variabilis (separate vivs of course) that I have never been able to get to breed. I have never seen any calling. The Varadero may all be female but the Variabilis I believe is 1.2 ratio. I have some El Cope Auratus that breed non-stop no matter what I do or don't do. I have been misting heavily, keeping the film canisters clean, I even tried playing sounds of their species calling and nothing. Is there any harm in adding a calling male to each of these groups? Thanks.


----------



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

You may have just an all female group. There is nothing wrong with adding more taking into account the size of your viv and husbandry. According to others' experience and from my own, they actually do quite well in groups.

How old are they?


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. They are about two years old. They are all very healthy, just nothing going on. I will still start looking locally for some calling males.


----------



## Jand1k (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, they mature around 6-8 months apparently. So I'm assuming that 2 years is enough to see breeding behaviours, or at least for males to start calling. My hunch is that you have an all female group 😁 The reason why I think that is because they're quite prolific, when I was researching them and seeing my breeder's frogs, the males are on it with calling when they are ready. Again around 6-8 months when they start calling. 

Maybe someone else can give their experience. If you haven't already, search the site as I'm sure there are other who faced that situation 👍🏼😊


----------



## mikemakesapps (Mar 11, 2019)

The steps you've taken are sound, so yeah sounds like an all female group (at least for the Varadero). 

Maybe someone near you has excess males and you could trade?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Pictures of the setup? Or the frogs in question?


----------



## Bredtobreed (Jul 9, 2020)

My veradero breed nearly weekly in a couple. There less then a year old at this point


----------



## kennyb123 (Oct 20, 2019)

I know this is a bit off topic but since you have three Varadero I thought I’d ask how they are. I’ve read online (and here) that they don’t do well in groups. I was thinking about getting a trio but didn’t for this reason. Have you had any issues? What size is your viv? Hope this doesn’t sound like a pointed question, truly curious as I love the look of these frogs and they’re also supposed to be quite bold. Thanks!


----------

